# anyone try this: pioneer ts-wx303 sub?



## antikryst (Feb 26, 2011)

TS-WX303 Bass Reflex Sub (1200W) - Pioneer Speakers & Subwoofers










Maximum output power1.200 Watt
Nominal output power250 Watt
Frequency response10 - 220 Hz
Sensitivity (1W/1m)98 dB
Woofer size (cm)30 cm
Woofer materialIMPP composite cone woofer with Strontium magnet
Pole Yoke TypeExtended and Vented pole yoke
Dimensions482 x 372,6 x 366,8 mm

anyone try this? is this decent? i have focal v30s up fronts running on an 80x4 amp. bridgable to 200W. im really killing my rear speakers for a sub and would really like to get the 8" focal polyglass v2 sub eventually. planning to get the focal in 3 months time.

but i saw this pre-boxed sub new and cheap! so i was thinking of getting this now instead of waiting and get it over with.

any thoughts? wait and get the polyglass sub which should be good... or get a cheap sub now?

never really owned a car sub before and i just want some low end to make my front stage seamless by adding a sub stage. 

i know there may be other better subs out there for cheap but im not in the US. i cannot order online.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

The subwoofer drivers looks like TS-W303R which can be found pretty cheap online. You can find its reviews on the web. However, the way it sounds in that vented box is probably entirely dependent on how that particular box is setup..


----------



## antikryst (Feb 26, 2011)

ZAKOH said:


> The subwoofer drivers looks like TS-W303R which can be found pretty cheap online. You can find its reviews on the web. However, the way it sounds in that vented box is probably entirely dependent on how that particular box is setup..


any reviews from users here? reviews i found look pretty solid for a budget sub... though those reviewers may have budget ears. 

i kinda pushed my budget to get good front speakers... i just dont want to waste them by adding a sub thats bad and will just make what i have now sound worse.


----------



## Woomp-Car (May 11, 2011)

This subwoofer is not bad. i have it in my car since a few days.
It has a good low and kick bass. Its very loud, even my voice vibrates.
Its pretty small has a boxvolume of 32 liter (like a backpack)
Its a small monster.
if you buy it, you will do nothing wrong i think.
I use it with a Renegade monoblock 850 s
and DEH-2300UB (loudness on)


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

They are not bad, budget sub speaking. I put one in my sons dakota ran of a RF 360a2 sealed and he blew it in 2 weeks. The cause, young kid, 1st system, to much power. I then put it in a ported box around .6cf, with around 200 watts and it is substantially better. The other kicker is he hasn't been able to blow it, so really a good budget sub, $49 at Wally World, with decent output, can get boomy, limit power to 250 or so.


----------



## n3mo19 (Aug 28, 2012)

if i were to buy this sub what amp will i need?
could someone maybe link me one i can buy in aus.
not too expensive.

thx


----------



## tm4n6910 (Jun 26, 2012)

i have 2 of these in my trunk. they are getting close to 500 watts rms. they get loud and low. bass hurts my ears. guessing close to 140db


----------



## n3mo19 (Aug 28, 2012)

what amp are you using? could u recommend an amp for only one of these?


----------



## tm4n6910 (Jun 26, 2012)

i use a punch p-400 with both subs running off a bridged channel. other 2 channels run doors. i would say any amp. with a clean 200 rms. would be good


----------

